# Delta DC-380 15X6 planer



## newwoodbutcher

I have the opportunity to buy a Delta DC-380 15X6 planer that needs new knives. The seller is asking $495.00. Is that a fair price?


----------



## timbit2006

I don't know about the price, but I have the X5 15" planer which is the newer version of the DC-380. Mine looks identical to the DC-380 actually.
It's a good planer, it doesn't have a pressure bar which doesn't matter too much. One thing to keep in mind, it's a large planer. Don't expect to have any tools taller than it. I doubt any tablesaw will clear the motor or the four posts.
I paid 800 for a Delta X5 planer and an X5 6" jointer, both in very bad condition. They were under a carport in a rainforest(Revelstoke).


----------



## Kickback

I have the DC 380 and actually got it for $300 but the boss paid for it so it cost me nothing. I took it completely apart and cleaned and lubed everything. Changed the gearcase oil and replaced a couple of broken parts. It seems to be a great planer I am still fighting with a Wixey DRO I recently bought for it. Just can't seem to get it to work right. I emailed Barry Wixey and he did reply but i have to get back to him as i think I may have gotten a bad DRO.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Tyrone,
What do I lose not having a pressure bar? I'm not familiar with these planners. Can you educate me?


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Kick back,
Are there rebuild kits available, I'm a pretty decent woodworker, not such a good mechanic


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I'm looking on the Delta website and while I can't find any DC 380 (I assume it's discontinued) these 15" planners are going for $1300. Is the DC 380 a good machine? I've been using a 13" Ryobi portable for 15 years. I'm thinking the DC 380 would be a serious upgrade. Have I got it right/wrong? Is it worth $495?


----------



## timbit2006

The planer works just as good as any other that I've used. I've used a couple of different planers. Two different Generals and a 24" planer.
I haven't actually had the time to take it apart and clean it up yet. I'm using dull blades and getting good results.

Be careful when you move it. If I remember correctly, it weighs either 450 or 350 pounds.

Personally, I'd try for 425, but butter up the seller first. If it seems like he likes you, go for 400.


----------



## Pete_Jud

I got my jet 15 for less than that, 5 hp, 580 lbs, Old school, but I would look at Graigslist a little longer. Knifes will cost you about 80-100 bucks a set. In todays market, I would start looking around for a used planer with the spiral cutter head. Picked up a used grizzly 8 inch joiner for 200 bucks last weekend in perfect condition, so prices are soft these days.


----------



## Mickit

DC 380 is a catalog number(actually a style identification. The actual model number should be 22-xxx. Look on the spec plate of the planer(not the stand, it'll have another number(50-xxx) Try 22-675 or 22-680…it should bring up a planer quite similar to yours.


----------



## wapakfred

I've had a DC 380 (22-680) for about 10 years or so. It's a great machine. I bought mine new for $1000 (delivered, with mobile base). I put a Byrd head in it about a year ago, and like it even better. I consider the price very reasonable, but make sure it has the infeed/outfeed rollers. You can build some, but the factory jobs are a little easier to use. I have seen a few that had one of the gears stripped, probably because someone tried to shift while it wasn't running. So in checking it out, with the motor running, tried shifting the feed speed from fast to slow. Also, if you moving from a lunchbox to a stationary be aware of some differences. The stationaries have a serrated steel drive roller…it's very hard to take the lightest of cuts, because you have to remove enough wood to clear the drive roller imprint. There's also the maintenance thing…occasional gear box oil changes, some chains to lube every once in a while and so on. With this model, you have to tilt the motor forward to change the blades, but that's really not a very big deal. As for the knives, they may just need sharpened, but if you buy new ones from Holbren's and get the Titan brand they will last longer than the factory ones. Get the existing knives sharpened and have a spare set.


----------



## roscoe378

I had that same planer for 15 years and it was a real workhorse. Mine was the earlier model that only had the single speed. It was made in Brazil by Invicta who made a lot of tools for Delta before Asia came into play.

Brian


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Thank you all for your input and advice. I'm going to look at the planner today at 1:00


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Thanks guys for all your help.
I picked it up today (paid full price) and am pretty much delighted with my new DC 380 15' planner, model 22-675. The guy who sold it to me is a high end remodeling contractor who bought it used 4 years ago for $1,100.00. He hasn't done anything to it but run about 300 bf of cherry through it. It doesn't have the in feed and out feed rollers, instead it has a particle board (looks to be original equipment) hinged affair that I'm looking to replace with Delta or after market roller extension tables. It's in great shape, no rust, paint all looks near new. It's got a chip on at least one of the blades so I'm looking at sharpen/buy a new set of blades and a pair of Roller Extension Tables. Any advice or recommendations in these two areas would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all again for your help.
Ken


----------



## wapakfred

Did you get the manual with it? What about the knife setting jigs? It's good to have both….congrats, BTW. You did well, IMHO.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Thank you. I down loaded the manual and ordered the Knife setting jig from Delta this morning


----------



## greenwoodbob

I just bought the same thing (22-681) from another furniture maker. Mine is not in as pristine shape as yours, but is decent, and I got a great buy on it - basically he threw it in for free when I bought his Mini Max Sliding Table saw (S250 PS). I haven't had a chance to clean up either tool, because I've been rushing to finish another project (now done!), and do taxes (not quite done, auuurrrrggghhh). I'll be interested to see how you like your planer. My planer needs a good cleaning, new oil in gearbox, etc. so I'll set that aside for another day. But I did download the manual for it. If you need a copy of the manual, drop me a line and I'll send you a .pdf.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Mini Max Sliding Table saw? And a new planner? Sounds nice. I did down load the manual, thank you for offering. I also bought a new set of knives as well as the knife setting jig. Finally got the DC and wiring done this morning. First power up, loud! Tried to run a short piece of lumber through it and it stalled at the end of the cut (the lumber not the machine). Probably too short a piece. Going to replace the knives and do the general maint this weekend. When it's all set up I'm sure I'll have to play with the in feed and out feed tables.


----------



## Kickback

I ordered the knife setting jig as well as the dust chute for my 22-680 when i got it a couple of months ago. The jig is alright but a little figgity to use. The dust port is a funky size. between 5-6" diameter so it was a serious PIA to figure out a way to adapt it to my current dust collector. My dust collector doesn't do very well with it as it is only a Shopsmith DC3300 and it doesn't really have the CFM to handle something big like the DC380 planer. I have to regularly pull the dust chute and clean out the chips because they don't all get sucked up. I also added a Wixey digital planer height gauge which is nice to have but has been a constant nagging PIA to keep calibrated. I don't think the gauge is bad it just wasn't designed for this type of planer so i had to make mounts for it and they just don't work very well. When it is calibrated though it is dead on accurate. I sharpen my own knives with my Tormek T7 sharpener and they came out pretty good.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I'm just starting to change the knives on my new to me 15" delta planner. I got the knife setting jig from Delta and Titan brand knives'. When (just for grins) I checked the adjustment of the existing knife's they are all way too high. A good 16th of an inch! I could be missing something but I don't think so. So with that, I have four questions: Why would they be so high? How does that effect performance? Should I install the new knives' with the same height? Is it possible I have the wrong jig? This is my first time doing this. I appreciate any wisdom or advice you all have.


----------



## wapakfred

The relationship of the knives to the rollers is what's critical. The previous owner may have adjusted they because they were sharpened too many times (making them to narrow) or he/she may just not have known what they were doing. They may have also fiddled with other stuff. I think I would set them to factory height and try it…..you may want to do this with the old blades. If it seems to work well, just go with that from now on. The Titan brand knives are very good…the best of 3 different brands I tried on mine (including the factory) and a little less expensive. Getting the knives set properly with the factory gauge really tested my patience….I probably spent 4-5 hours on it the first time.


----------



## jbswearingen

So…it's been a few months…have you had a chance to use it and test it out? I might be getting one soon (trading another tool for it) and would like your views.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Thanks for checking in. I did install and align the new blades and they went in and adjusted with ease. Unfortunately I haven't yet done the rest of the adjustments recommended nor have I tested the unit yet. I'm thinking I shouldn't try it till all the adjustments are completed. Just been too busy and my old portable works well. I only bought it because I thought it was a good deal, not that I needed it. I do expect it to be a fine tool and will be selling my portable once all the adjustments are completed. Your note has reminded me to get on it and I will post the results when it's all set up.


----------



## jbswearingen

Okay, thanks for getting back to me. You sound just like me when it comes to projects…something else always gets in the way!


----------



## Dusty56

Up and running yet ? 
I just scored a Delta 15" X5 planer today for $300. Couldn't have done it without my son there to help me liberate it from its second floor workshop home. Even though we stripped it down to ease the 350 pound burden, the cutter head assembly was probably most of that weight by itself. What a monster !!


----------



## shawnmasterson

I would keep the lunch box. It is handy for just taking a fuz from a board. If you try to take a 16th or less with the 380 you will have roller marks in the board. I would use the 380 for hogging off the mass and the lunchbox for the final pass.


----------



## garyv

Greenwoodbob responded to Newwoodbutcher that he had a pdf manual for a Delta DC-380 that he had downloaded. I recently acquired a DC-380 along with a Delta Unisaw as payment for services rendered and have been looking for manuals for both to no avail. I could use an assist if possible. The output roller for the 380 is pretty well chewed up and will soon need to be replaced if anyone knows of a source. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wapakfred

Gary, here's one you can download. I think you may have to sign up, but it seems to be free. Ken may be along shortly, sounds like he has it ready to e mail.


----------



## shawnmasterson

+10 for keeping the LB. I have a 20" and am gently looking for a LB for those just a fuzz cut


----------



## garyv

Fred - Downloaded the manual with no problems. Thanks so much!


----------



## juanma

is 350 a good deal for one of these ?


----------



## wapakfred

I would want to know more about the overall condition, but that's a very fair price is it doesn't have any problems.


----------



## jbswearingen

I agree with Fred. If there are no problems with it, then yes, it's a good price.


----------



## Jrbass

Could some one look at the small sprocket on their Delta DC 380 (22-675). I just put a new small sprocket and chain on mine, and the chain is still so loose. Wondering if I was sold the wrong sprocket. How Many Teeth on It??


----------



## wapakfred

We just moved and mine is in an inaccessable spot in the garage pending moving to it's new home (my shop was just built). But I can tell you that chain does look loose, and as I recall there is a tension er on it. I think the manual has a pic. I'll see if I can get to mine later today and look, but no promises.


----------



## wapakfred

OK, I was able to look, counted the teeth twice and got 15 both times. I see the tensioner I mentioned is actually on the other chain; sorry. Been a while since I had that cover off.


----------



## Jrbass

I see a lot of posts on here about the Delta DC 380 15" planer. Just wanted to pass along. I'm working on one, If you can't find parts or they're priced too high, I've been buying parts from Grizzly from the G0453W 15" planer 
I'm adding this second chain tensioner to keep chain from skipping.. I got my dust hood from Grizzly for $13.


----------



## Jrbass

> OK, I was able to look, counted the teeth twice and got 15 both times. I see the tensioner I mentioned is actually on the other chain; sorry. Been a while since I had that cover off.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Thanks!!


----------

